
Woman who tricked best friend into quitting job is jailed - zeristor
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/jan/30/woman-who-cruelly-tricked-best-friend-into-quitting-job-jailed
======
aszantu
I wonder about the reasons, seems excessive what might be the need behind the
behaviour?

